# 53.7 ILBer on Cape Cod.



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Came in chasing a female like a buck chasing a doe around my bait site.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What kind of gun do you have there? Are you shooting slugs? How much did it wiegh?


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Older Rem-1100
Full Choke
Magnum Buck shot
Weight= 53.7 ILBers


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's one to mount right there! Jeez he's HUGE! Full body mount, make him look mean and put him out on the front door to keep soliciters and trick-or-treaters away.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice Job - Harvy

He would eat most of the yotes around here.
Keep after them.

YoteSlapper


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

YoteSlapper said:


> Nice Job - Harvy
> 
> He would eat most of the yotes around here.
> Keep after them.
> ...


Thanks yoteslapper, I told u we get the big ones out here. Good luck the rest of the season. Harv.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE HE HAS BEEN A VISITOR OF YOUR BAIT SITE FOR A LONG TIME. SURE HAS BEEN EATING GOOD!!!! GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

THAT THING IS HUGE!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I would like more info on your bait sites, what are you feeding steroids? seriously would like more info


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice yote. I grew up in eastern Canada and the yotes are way bigger there then the yotes are here. The biggest i have shot west of the great lakes is 38lbs.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

nice yote..that weight is common for me in ny


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

harvy said:


> YoteSlapper said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Job - Harvy
> ...


Yes you did. But that is getting a little carried away. :beer:

Let me kow when you get his big brother. I'll help you hold him up for the picture.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Harvy good going , I know the cape is loaded with them, as for me I have been hunting over in Norton, no kills yet but lots of tracks. I will try hunting the Cape hopefully soon, in the summer I go to Chatam and see fox and Coyote all the time.

Did you call this one in at all or did you just see him at your bait stand??


----------

